# PowerMac G5 won't boot



## crash_af (Mar 9, 2009)

I am working on a friend's PowerMac G5 and it won't boot into OSX no matter what I try. It is a Dual 2.0 with 4GB RAM. It chimes, comes up to the grey screen with the Apple and freezes there. 

I have run ASD 2.5.7 on it and it passes all hardware tests.

I cannot get it to zap the PRAM using keyboard commands, the screen stays black and no further chime or anything from the machine.

I cannot get it to boot into the OSX DVD, it freezes at the same point.

I can get it into OF by holding down the power button, I tried to reset the NVRAM, but it fails in a way I haven't seen before. I type reset-NVRAM and it says ok, I type reset-all and it freezes. It does one space and then nothing more, no ok, no restart.

I swapped the PRAM battery with a known good one, no change. Pressed the reset button on the board, no change.

Anyone have any suggestions? I'm at a loss here.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Mar 11, 2009)

Try holding down the "Option" key after you hear the boot chime.  If that works you can select a startup disk (your Mac OS X install disk).


----------



## edadams (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi

I would start removing 3rd party RAM and test. Do you have any known good RAM of same spec to try in this G5?
Also does it boot into single user mode? Command S at startup

Ed


----------



## crash_af (Mar 15, 2009)

Will not boot into single user mode. Will not boot into verbose mode. No combination of RAM will change the problem and it works fine in another G5. It also passes ASD hardware tests.

The local Apple Service Center says that the Logic Board is failing and suggested getting another one since the price of a used G5 that works is less than a new board.

Later,
Joe


----------

